# Road songs



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Good one.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

where did they get the crowd in this video? a Quaalude convention?


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

A classic.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where did they get the crowd in this video? a Quaalude convention?


A favorite of mine. I had a Quaker Parrot named radar. The song always reminds me of her.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

not sure if its a driving song, but they're on the right road...


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not sure if its a driving song, but they're on the right road...


They are playing in the road.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Got to include this one.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Lots of good ones.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

I used to hate hearing this song. The CO of the USS Saipan was a huge Willie fan, and would blare this every time we got underway.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Let's get to the point. Let's roll another joint and get on down the road.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

How did I go this long without thinking of this song. And I call myself a Dead Head. Sad.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 20, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## charface (May 20, 2018)

I win


----------



## charface (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## charface (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## charface (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 21, 2018)

You guys are posting some good ones.


----------



## charface (May 21, 2018)

Haven't looked to see if posted but if not I win again. Lol


----------



## Beachwalker (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 23, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 26, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 26, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 26, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 26, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 26, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 27, 2018)




----------



## nrutherford (May 27, 2018)

Definitely going to need some road trip bangers for the summer!


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

How did I forget about this one until now? Didn't know Townes had covered it.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (May 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


I used to listen to his show on the SXM Outlaw Country channel. Funny dude.


----------



## blu3bird (May 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 30, 2018)

Bad Ass song here bro's


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 30, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Bad Ass song here bro's


wait, train songs count now?


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wait, train songs count now?


I started it with the night they drove old Dixie down. Speaking of train songs. . . .


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wait, train songs count now?


----------



## abalonehx (May 31, 2018)

Rhoads + Train =


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 31, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 31, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 31, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 31, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (May 31, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


>


-quintessential 80's video-


----------



## Beachwalker (May 31, 2018)




----------



## blu3bird (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 24, 2018)

RIP Ed King. Another Legend gone, boys.


----------



## Hashishh (Aug 24, 2018)

Newer country but I like his style. Was the lead singer of Staind.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> RIP Ed King. Another Legend gone, boys.


I heard that on the radio the other night when I was heading home. Always sad to lose a good one like him.

Still not sure how he went from






to


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 22, 2018)

Australian country,



Played this at Pops funeral


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 23, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> Newer country but I like his style. Was the lead singer of Staind.


Aaron Lewis is class. Very good choice!


----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

Hampton Roads? Water can be a road too.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)

Winner winner chicken dinner !


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)

This is one for the ages... sorry if it has already been posted.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> I used to hate hearing this song. The CO of the USS Saipan was a huge Willie fan, and would blare this every time we got underway.


Not one of Willie's best efforts IMHO.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

ltecato said:


>


That's a good one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 12, 2019)

Party on, Garth!


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## bssarchives (May 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

I had one of those Dodge Sportsman cut down to a pick up. It was a hell of a ride.


----------



## carlsbarn (May 19, 2019)




----------



## carlsbarn (May 19, 2019)

Perhaps not a true road song but written by a drive by trucker, fucking excellent regardless.


----------



## carlsbarn (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 13, 2019)

This one makes me wanna drive....




Faster!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## DCcan (Jun 13, 2019)

How the heck did I miss this thread, this goes deep...pullin Nervous Norvus and Wet Willie up!


----------



## DCcan (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## DCcan (Jul 25, 2019)

^^Roadrunner is going on the Jersey Pike playlist


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)

You wish you could make half the speed I do.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Mar 26, 2020)

sorry if it's already been posted but


----------



## SFnone (Mar 26, 2020)

David Lee Roth said it was about a car, so...


----------



## SFnone (Mar 26, 2020)

a little personal for me, the band's name is traffic, but one time I was driving down an empty desert road in the middle of the night and it was snowing, and this song was on... it was really nice... (and I may or may not have been on mescaline at the time... (don't drive high!))


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Bonnie Raitt. The road's my middle name.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Hot rod Lincoln. Commander Cody and his lost planet airmen.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Jan and Dean. Dead man's curve.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Big Road. David Bromberg Band.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Running on empty. Jackson Browne.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Going mobile. The Who.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Tarkio Road. Brewer and Shipley.


----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)

topcat said:


> Tarkio Road. Brewer and Shipley.


That was my first time hearing that. tfp


----------



## xtsho (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2022)

The Road and the Sky. Jackson Browne.


----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2022)

Roadrunner. Junior Walker and the all stars.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2022)

Tobacco Road. The Nashville Teens.


----------



## topcat (Jul 8, 2022)

Road to Morocco. Bing and Bob.


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2022)

Riding with the king. John Hiatt.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 11, 2022)

Bob Seger "Night Moves" 
S.T.P. "Interstate Love Song"
Pearl Jam " Elderly Woman in a Small Town. ... "
Jimmy Reed "Big Boss Man"
G. Love "Home"


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2022)

Bright side of the road. Van Morrison.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 11, 2022)

topcat said:


> Road to Morocco. Bing and Bob.


Those movies ruled ! Saw them all many times , a while back .


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2022)

The Road. Jackson Browne.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

About waiting just a little longer to hit the road.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 11, 2022)

too larry said:


>


They were special , a big part of my later teens and 20's. Still have my vinyl of " Live At The Filmore East " , Duane,Greg and crew .


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> They were special , a big part of my later teens and 20's. Still have my vinyl of " Live At The Filmore East " , Duane,Greg and crew .


I was born too late to have seen skydog, but I did catch the brothers in the cher years. Not a great show. Couple three years later I saw the greg allman band. They were very, very good.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Star Dog (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2022)

King of the road. Roger Miller.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 12, 2022)

topcat said:


> King of the road. Roger Miller.


Classic , so long ago...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2022)

Working on the road. Ten Years After.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2022)

Sugar the road. Ten Years After.


----------



## topcat (Jan 2, 2023)

Two Lane Highway. Pure Prairie League


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## topcat (Sunday at 9:41 AM)

Highway Song. Hot Tuna


----------



## topcat (Sunday at 9:42 AM)

Keep on truckin. Hot Tuna


----------



## injinji (Tuesday at 6:20 PM)

No real road connection. Unless you are listening in the car.


----------



## injinji (Today at 10:44 AM)




----------

